# Acute Vs. Chronic DVT



## twnicgorski (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there a time frame in which you would change your use of acute codes 453.4? and 453.8? to chronic codes 453.5? and 453.8?


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 3, 2009)

*Acute vs. chronic*

That is a great question!  Unfortunately, I can only site a situation in the past wherein my mom was diagnosed on New Year's Eve with an acute thrombus in the leg.  She was hospitalized immediately and placed on Heparin.  After 3-4 days, her doctor said that it was responding nicely but not totally resolved.  On day 4, he classified her thrombus as chronic.

Have you discussed this with your doc(s) to get their input?

I would be interested in knowing their response.

Hope this helps at least a little.

Joyce


----------

